# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Steve Jobs resigns as Apple CEO

## eduardo89

http://news.yahoo.com/steve-jobs-res...224223853.html





> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Silicon Valley legend Steve Jobs on Wednesday resigned as chief executive of Apple Inc in a stunning move that ended his 14-year reign at the technology giant he co-founded in a garage.
> 
> Apple shares were suspended from trade before the announcement. They had gained 0.7 percent to close at $376.18.

----------


## Corydoras

Argh... I was getting ready to start saving for a Mac Air... by the time I finish saving, Mac products are going to be crap. Remember the last time Jobs was away?

----------


## mello

It's sad news. I have been a mac user since my Apple IIc. I checked my apple stock after I heard & there is a straight vertical line where the stock dropped $25. Hopefully, the stock roller-coaster will smooth out quickly. From what I know about Apple, their products are laid out in a long term 10-year plan so I'll be keeping my stock until 2021. Also, Steve Job's "DNA" of creating & fine-tuning a product to perfection has essentially been built into their design & engineering methodology.

----------


## eduardo89

Jobs will remain Chairman of the board

----------


## Carole

Is it due to his health? Maybe he is dying? He has not looked healthy since he started whatever treatments he underwent. It just seems he would not leave except for really serious reasons.

Hope he is okay.

----------


## AdamT

Apple totally ruined Final Cut Pro with their crap "Final Cut Pro X". Pro editors are up in arms about it, many are defecting over to Premiere Pro 5.5 (I myself haven't made the switch yet, still using FCP7). Many on the editing forums are suspect this is what happens when Steve is away. Many of us are over Apple. Every computer I've owned since high school has been a Mac. My next machine will likely be a crazy fast Hackintosh...for 1/3 the price of a MacPro.

----------


## Christianlibertarian

And I just got an iPhone yesterday...

----------


## eduardo89

> And I just got an iPhone yesterday...


Dumb move, iPhone 5 comes out in just over a month

----------


## libertarian4321

I don't think you need to worry if you bought an Apple product recently- the company isn't going to disappear tomorrow.

The problem is more likely to be long-term.  Last time Jobs left, the company went into a steady decline, and was near death when he came back.

I'm guessing it was a health issue- he has had all kinds of health problems.  

This can't be all that much of a surprise, the guy hasn't looked healthy in years.

Maybe he is resigning to become the "secret billionaire" behind the Ron Paul campaign?

----------


## fisharmor

As CEO he's likely bogged down with the day-in, day-out of Apple's business.
When he was gone, he founded NeXT, which, though none of you has ever heard of it, had profound effects on the industry.
I'm gonna bet he's going to stay busy, but probably not with the hum-drum of getting more wealthy than the federal government.

----------


## Cowlesy

> As CEO he's likely bogged down with the day-in, day-out of Apple's business.
> When he was gone, he founded NeXT, which, though none of you has ever heard of it, had profound effects on the industry.
> I'm gonna bet he's going to stay busy, but probably not with the hum-drum of getting more wealthy than the federal government.


I imagine that he probably doesn't have much longer to live if he's stepping down unfortunately.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I don't like apple products anyway, they're overpriced, and as a guy who likes playing games, mac's offerings are terrible. I think my mac from 15 years ago had a bigger library then the macs today

----------


## Jingles

> I don't like apple products anyway, they're overpriced, and as a guy who likes playing games, mac's offerings are terrible. I think my mac from 15 years ago had a bigger library then the macs today


Are you me?

----------


## mello

> I don't like apple products anyway, they're overpriced, and as a guy who likes playing games, mac's offerings are terrible. I think my mac from 15 years ago had a bigger library then the macs today


The return on investment easily balanced out their prices. My first mac was the Apple IIc which I had for 9 years. My second mac was the 7100/66 which I had for 10 years. My 3rd mac was my 17" powerbook that I had for 4 1/2 years & I'm currently using a 17" macbook pro.

I have had multiple friends & relatives that agreed with you that macs were more expensive so they bought PCs instead. It usually took about a year before they wanted to go "Office Space" on their PCs with a Louisville Slugger. Now I may be a little biased since I've been a mac user for decades & because I bought Apple stock at $51.

----------


## RonPaulMall

I don't like OSX at all, but I'm probably going to buy a MacBook Pro in a few months anyway because it is so hard to find a PC Laptop with great build quality and a fantastic screen anymore.  I think that is what has been driving a lot of Apple's success the past few years.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> The return on investment easily balanced out their prices. My first mac was the Apple IIc which I had for 9 years. My second mac was the 7100/66 which I had for 10 years. My 3rd mac was my 17" powerbook that I had for 4 1/2 years & I'm currently using a 17" macbook pro.
> 
> I have had multiple friends & relatives that agreed with you that macs were more expensive so they bought PCs instead. It usually took about a year before they wanted to go "Office Space" on their PCs with a Louisville Slugger. Now I may be a little biased since I've been a mac user for decades & because I bought Apple stock at $51.


There's a lot more you can do on windows-based systems, but it comes with more responsibility, so many mac users, especially in college, are content with using it for facebook and to play photoshop

----------


## nbhadja

I agree that apple is overpriced. You are paying for their marketing.

Apple fans compare their 1000 dollar laptops to 600 dollar windows laptops....well duh a 1000 dollar laptop is better than a 600 dollar laptop. 

If you are intent on spending 1000 dollars on a laptop spend it on a 1000 dollar non-apple laptop which will blow away a 1000 dollar apple laptop easily.

Compare a 1000 dollar alienware laptop vs a 1000 dollar apple laptop: the alienware laptop is far superior. But most people just blindly fall for marketing.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Bummer.  Hope his health is not as bad as people think.

Always liked him after I read this speech.  Was emailed to me years back and was very inspiring.

http://news.stanford.edu/news/2005/j...bs-061505.html

----------


## RonPaulMall

> I agree that apple is overpriced. You are paying for their marketing.
> 
> Apple fans compare their 1000 dollar laptops to 600 dollar windows laptops....well duh a 1000 dollar laptop is better than a 600 dollar laptop. 
> 
> If you are intent on spending 1000 dollars on a laptop spend it on a 1000 dollar non-apple laptop which will blow away a 1000 dollar apple laptop easily.
> 
> Compare a 1000 dollar alienware laptop vs a 1000 dollar apple laptop: the alienware laptop is far superior. But most people just blindly fall for marketing.


  That may have been true in the past, but in recent years the PC Laptop makers have all been focusing on the low end.  Try to find a screen that matches the 15 inch MacBook Pro for example.  You can go to the Dell or HP Business line and buy a workstation laptop that makes MBP look cheap in comparison.  HP Envy stopped making nice screens in their 14 inch, don't make the 15 inch anymore, and seem poised to exit the PC market soon in any event.  The 15 inch Dell XPS is about the only laptop on the market that has a comparable quality screen option, and that would have been my choice if it weren't for the fact the body design is something out of the late 1990's.  Nobody has MacBookPro's unibody construction.  I am not an Apple Fanboy.  I dread the prospect of using OSX.  But I am being forced in to buying an Apple because of the crappy state of the PC Laptop industry.

----------


## brushfire

> Bummer.  Hope his health is not as bad as people think.
> 
> Always liked him after I read this speech.  Was emailed to me years back and was very inspiring.
> 
> http://news.stanford.edu/news/2005/j...bs-061505.html


I was thinking the same thing - you might enjoy the video too.  I'm not an apple fan, but I'm definitely a Steve Jobs fan.

----------


## Revolution9

> There's a lot more you can do on windows-based systems, but it comes with more responsibility, so many mac users, especially in college, are content with using it for facebook and to play photoshop


There is not alot more you can do on Windows systems. I hear this from gamers all the time. Pros*know different. I use it for coding and creating art assets for mobile and platform games, architectural visualisation, motion graphics, fluid simulations, geo-modeling, live and recorded music, serial data recording, speech recognition, artificial intelligence programming, physics simulations of rigid and soft bodies. I can code in Java, C++,Objective-C, .NET, C#, JavaScript, Python and Boo, just to name a few languages I can code and compile on the OS X platform in. It has many high end peripherals for medical data acquisition due to it UNIX roots. It works out of the box with a ten minute setup and rarely gets in my way, does what I ask of it and has paid my bills and brought me a measure of fame in my profession. Knock it all you want pal, but don't pretend you know what yer yakkin' about.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## Corydoras

My bet is that he's going to live plenty longer, but that he just doesn't have the energy to be a CEO. I think that if he were dying, he would not want to be chairman of the board.

His health problems are basically because a huge hunk of his digestive system was removed. It's a chronic thing he's dealing with, not a crisis like the cancer.

There are plenty of rich guys his age who are retired and kicking back. He just seems to need a less grueling life than a CEO lives.

I still think that Macs are going to go to the dogs without his being involved as deeply as before. But I would be surprised if he died anytime soon.

----------


## RonPaulMall

Hope you are right Corydoras.  And hopefully another iconic CEO, John Mackey of Whole Foods, will be announcing his retirement soon too- to become Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul's running mate!

----------


## nbhadja

> That may have been true in the past, but in recent years the PC Laptop makers have all been focusing on the low end.  Try to find a screen that matches the 15 inch MacBook Pro for example.  You can go to the Dell or HP Business line and buy a workstation laptop that makes MBP look cheap in comparison.  HP Envy stopped making nice screens in their 14 inch, don't make the 15 inch anymore, and seem poised to exit the PC market soon in any event.  The 15 inch Dell XPS is about the only laptop on the market that has a comparable quality screen option, and that would have been my choice if it weren't for the fact the body design is something out of the late 1990's.  Nobody has MacBookPro's unibody construction.  I am not an Apple Fanboy.  I dread the prospect of using OSX.  But I am being forced in to buying an Apple because of the crappy state of the PC Laptop industry.


Sure a lot of the PC market is cheap, but I am not talking about those laptops. When you buy a apple laptop you have to spend at least 1000 dollars. Therefore it should be compared to a 1000 windows laptop. 

For 1000 dollars you can find a far superior laptop than Apple. An Alien Ware laptop is way better than apple and can be bought for 1000 dollars. You can also custom make a Windows laptop for 1000 that is much better than a 1000 dollar apple laptop. That is undeniable.

Apple's high prices are due to marketing.

----------


## kpitcher

I wouldn't count him out health wise - he's bought a new liver not too long ago. With his money he can get on the short list of any replacement part program he needs...

----------


## mello

> I wouldn't count him out health wise - he's bought a new liver not too long ago. With his money he can get on the short list of any replacement part program he needs...


He didn't buy a new liver. Since he has access to Apple's private jet, he was able to get on multiple donor lists from across the country which increased his chances.

----------

